# thinking of moving to calgary- homesickness worries



## merv (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello

My boyfriend (of 8 years) has just been offered a great Accountancy job in Calgary to start Jan 2010.
I think the move would be exciting, and I have been to calgary and thought it was great.
However, I am really close to my family, speak to them and see them all the time. I want to move but at the moment the thought makes me cry because of the family I will be leaving behind. 
Just wondered if anyone had any advice or success stories?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

merv said:


> Hello
> 
> My boyfriend (of 8 years) has just been offered a great Accountancy job in Calgary to start Jan 2010.
> I think the move would be exciting, and I have been to calgary and thought it was great.
> ...


Homesickness is something almost every one faces when they change countries. Some things others do to help is plenty of 'phone calls, emails and Skype. If you and your UK friends/family are setup with Skype you can talk and see other every day. What about your job aspects? It would be essential for your self-preservation that your time is fully occupied with work and friends. You may have to get involved with other Calgary ex-Pats and do volunteer work to keep your mind off the homesickness thing. In other words, get involved.


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

I totally agree with Auld. No matter where you move from (I moved from the US and others have come from far off lands as well), there is always a sense of homesickness at least in the first couple months. Stay busy....if you have no job, join a gym, get a part time job or volunteer as Auld said...point is, leave yourself as little time as possible for you to start thinking about things you miss and focus on getting acclimated to the new environment/culture.

I usually try to get out of the house and read or goto the summer festivals here in Toronto and watch people have fun and try to get involved (if you have a choice surround yourself by happy people, do that cuz misery loves company). 

Heres a site that tells you the best of many things (depending on your taste or interests)..so use this to know whats where or try it out.

blogto.com


Good Luck.


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

My apologies, I always presume people are moving to Toronto. I will share a site with you for Calgary if I come across it but Im sure there is one out there similar to BlogTo. (You could even ask someone once you are in Calgary...).

Cheers.


----------

